#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Molecular formula of solute

## Swatsweet

the vapour pressure of a solution having 2g of solute X ( molar mass=32)in 100g of CS2(vapour pressure = 854 torr)is 848.9 torr. The molecular formula of solute is?





  Similar Threads: Civil Engineering Formula Ebook PDF - Civil Engineering Formula Sheet Solute Transport in Groundwater Classroom lecture notes pdf Molecular Biology Ebooks/ Notes/ pdf/ ppt download What would be the molecular formula of the compound Empirical formula and molecular formulas

----------

